# Pigeons Eating Rabbit Droppings



## Pigeondude100 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey guys
Well after giving away all my birds a few years ago, I have finally decided to get back into the hobby! I recently acquired some Iranian toghie pigeons and they are settling in great aside from the fact that they keep eating rabbit droppings when I let them out. My backyard seems to be the home of several wild rabbits so there are droppings all around, and to make matters worse, the pellets that I feed my birds look similar to the droppings. Does anyone know how I could get these guys to stop or what kind of effects this could have on their health? I try to shoo them away when I see them eating the droppings, but their everywhere! Thanks guys!


----------



## Merced man (Jul 23, 2014)

*rabbit droppings*

I raise rabbits. My dogs crave their droppings. Rabbits have a digestive system that concentrates the nutrients. Rabbits even have special droppings that they eat. The process is called coprophagia. Their system concentrates the minerals and nutrients and then they eat these special droppings to get the full nutritional effect. The only reason I stopped my dogs from eating the poop is because they gained too much weight. I don't think that you have anything to worry about if you worm regularly.


----------



## Pigeondude100 (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh alright then. That's a relief. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

Rabbit tastes good, even better than rabbit droppings to a dog or pigeon.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hey PigeonDude100,
Glad that you decided to cherish pigeons again.

Rabbits harbour many types of deadly bacteria. They may use same burrows which wild rats might have used before. So not wise to let birds eat droppings
Do you give your birds grit and supplements?


----------

